# الى كل مهندس مهم جدا



## رنتيسي (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الرجاء المساعدة في الحصول على معلومات عن دراسة الهندسة في جامعات دولة الهند :-​
1- تكلفة الدراسة حتى الحصول على شهادة الباكالوريوس 
2- اسماء افضل واقوى الجامعات المعتمدة دوليا
3- تكلفة دراسة اللغة الإنجليزية وما هو نظام دراستها (أول ثلاث اشهر او مع بداية دراسة الهندسة وما مدة دراسة اللغة بالتحديد سنة ام بضعة اشهر .
4- تكلفة (المأكل -المشرب - المسكن )واي المناطق افضل للعيش فيها .
5- كم سنة يلزم للحصول على شهادة الباكالوريس في اي مجال في الهندسة 
6- اتمنى ان تزودونني بأسماء مواقع الجامعات المعتمدة دوليا في الهند واي مواقع عن جامعات الهند قد تفيدني .
7- ما هي شروط التي تفرضها الجامعة على الطلبة الذين يودون دراسة اي فرع هندسة (مثل : الحد الأدنى للمعدل الدراسي . واي شروط اخرى )
8- اي نصائح يحب الإخوة المهندسين والاعضاء ان يقدموها لي (ما هي افضل منطقة من حيث تكلفة السكن والمطاعم والاسواق والمواصلات والجامعات ).
وأتقدم لكم بالشكر الجزيل وأتمنى ان تردوا على مشاركتي بسرعة ​
:78:اتمنى لكم التوفيق مع جزيل الشكر
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​*


----------



## الطيبات (2 أكتوبر 2009)

‏1- جامعة جواهر لال نهرو ‏‎(JNU)‎‏:‏
أنشئت جامعة جواهر لال نهرو في نيودلهي عام 1969م.وقد ‏تمكنت هذه الجامعة خلال ربع قرن من الزمان من حجز مكانة ‏مرموقة لها في الحياة الأكاديمية في الهند.‏ ويدرس في هذه الجامعة طلاب من مختلف أنحاء الهند ‏والعالم.‏ عنوان الجامعة على الشبكة: ‏‎http://www.jnu.ac.in

Jawaharlal Nehru University
New Delhi 110067
India
Phones: +91-11-26107676, 26167557 

‏2- الجامعة الملية الإسلامية - نيودلهي:‏
أنشئت هذه المؤسسة التعليمية أولا في مدينة عليقار بولاية ‏أوتر براديش الهندية عام 1920م. وتوفر هذه الجامعة مختلف ‏الدراسات في مجالات الطب، الهندسة، العلوم الاجتماعية ‏والإنسانية، اللغات والقانون والتكنولوجيا. ‏ ويتبع للجامعة عدد من المراكز التي تعنى بالبحوث مثل ‏مركز أبحاث الاتصالات الإعلامية وأكاديمية دراسات دول العالم ‏الثالث.‏ بجانب ذلك توفر الجامعة العديد من الدبلومات في المرحلتين ‏الجامعية وما فوقها في مجالات تقنية المعلومات.‏ عنوان الجامعة على الشبكة: ‏‎http://jmi.nic.in‎

.Jamia Millia Islamia, New Delhi-110025, India
Telephone: +91(11)-26831717, 26835176, 26834075

‏3- جامعة عليقار الإسلامية:‏
أنشئت هذه الجامعة في مدينة عليقار بولاية أوتر براديش عام ‏‏1920م. وتوجد بالجامعة العديد من الكليات التي يدرس فيها ‏طلاب من مختلف أنحاء العالم خاصة أفريقيا، غرب آسيا وجنوب ‏شرق آسيا.‏ وفي بعض الدراسات هناك عدد من المقاعد محجوزة للطلاب ‏القادمين من منطقة جنوب آسيا ودول الكومنولث.‏ وتبعد مدينة عليقار حوالي (130) كلم جنوب شرق دلهي.‏ عنوان الجامعة على الشبكة: ‏‎http://www.amu.ac.in 

,Aligarh Muslim University 
Aligarh-202002

‏4- جامعة بنارس الهندوسية:‏
تعرف هذه الجامعة عالميا "بمعبد التعليم". وتقع في مدينة ‏‏"فراناسي" الهندوسية المقدسة. وقد أسس هذه الجامعة القائد ‏القومي العظيم "موهان مالفيا" في عام 1916م.‏ وتتكون الجامعة من ثلاثة معاهد و (14) كلية و (124) ‏شعبة، كما يوجد بها ستة مراكز للدراسات المتقدمة وعدد من ‏مراكز البحوث الخاصة. ويدرس بالجامعة حوالي (15) ألف طالب ‏ينتمون إلى مختلف قطاعات المجتمع الهندي.‏ إلى جانب ذلك فإن هناك أعدادا كبيرة من الطلاب ‏الأجانب من دول مثل الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية والدول الأوروبية ‏والآسيوية ودول الشرق الأوسط وأفريقيا يدرسون بهذه الجامعة.‏ عنوان الجامعة على الشبكة: ‏‎http://www.bhu.ac.in‎ 

‏5- المعهد الهندي للعلوم - بنغلور:‏
أسس هذا المعهد في عام 1909م وظل منذ ذلك التاريخ في نمو ‏وتطور مستمر حتى أصبح واحدا من معاهد الأبحاث المتطورة في ‏الهند اليوم. ويدرس بالمعهد أكثر من ألفي باحث في مختلف ‏مجالات العلوم والتكنولوجيا. ‏ ويعد المعهد اليوم واحدا من أبرز وأقوم معاهد التعليم العالي في ‏الهند.‏ عنوان المعهد على الشبكة: ‏‎http://www.iisc.ernet.in‎ 

Indian Institute of Science 
Bangalore 560 012, INDIA
Phone: +91-80-2932001/02/03
Fax: +91-80-3600683, 3600085
Email: [email protected] 

‏6- الجامعة العثمانية - حيدر آباد:‏
تقع هذه الجامعة التي تبلغ من العمر (80) عاما تقريبا في ‏مدينة حيدر آباد التاريخية عاصمة ولاية أندرا براديش. وتعتبر ‏الجامعة العثمانية الجامعة الوحيدة في حيدر آباد وأول جامعة ‏هندية توفر دراسات للغات الهندية المختلفة.‏ وتبلغ ساحة الجامعة حوالي (120) فدان توجد بها سبع ‏كليات يدرس بها حوالي (200) ألف طالب مقسمين بين الدراسات ‏الجامعية وفوق الجامعية.‏ عنوان الجامعة على الشبكة: ‏‎http://www.osmania.ac.in‎ ‏ ‏ 

Osmania University
Hyderabad 500 007
Andhra Pradesh, INDIA
;(Tel. No: +91-40-7096187, 7682282 (Off
+91-40-7172627 (Res)
Fax: +91-40-7096187


‏7- جامعة بونا:‏
أنشئت عام 1948م في مدينة بونا بولاية مهاراشترا. ومنذ ‏إنشائها أصبحت الجامعة واحدة من المراكز البحثية والتعليمية ‏الرائدة في الهند. ويقام مركز الجامعة في رقعة من الأرض تبلغ ‏مساحتها (400) فدان. وبجانب المركز تتبع للجامعة العديد من ‏الكليات وحوالي (40) شعبة توفر مختلف البرامج الأكاديمية.‏ عنوان الجامعة على الشبكة: ‏‎http://www.unipune.ernet.in‎ 

‏8- جامعة آنا - شناي:‏
أنشئت هذه الجامعة في شهر سبتمبر من عام 1978م. وتوفر ‏العديد من الدراسات في مجال التعليم العالي والهندسة والتكنولوجيا ‏والعلوم. وبجانب تشجيع الأبحاث، فإن الجامعة تعمل على تعزيز ‏التعاون بين المؤسسات الأكاديمية والصناعية.‏ وتقع هذه الجامعة في الأجزاء الجنوبية من مدينة شناي -‏مدراس سابقا - وتبلغ مساحة مركزها الرئيسي أكثر من (100) ‏فدان. وتدرس الجامعة حوالي (33) كورسا في المجال الجامعي ‏و(47) كورسا في المجال فوق الجامعي.‏ عنوان الجامعة على الشبكة: ‏‎http://www.annauniv.edu.‎ ‏ ‏ 

‏9- جامعة جادفبور - كلكتا:‏
من المؤسسات التعليمية الرائدة في شبه القارة الهندية، بل ‏وتعتبر واحدة من افضل الجامعات الهندية. وتشتهر كلية الهندسة ‏في هذه الجامعة وتحظى بسمعة طيبة في مجالات التدريب ‏والأبحاث.‏ أما كلية العلوم فهي في نمو وتطور مستمر يتماشى مع ما ‏يشهده العالم من التطورات علمية.‏ عنوان الجامعة على الشبكة: ‏‎http://www.jadavpur.edu.‎ 

Jadavpur University
,188Raja S.C. Mallik Road 
.Calcutta- 700 032

‏10- المعهد المركزي للغة الإنجليزية واللغات ‏الأجنبية - حيدر آباد:‏
إن المعهد المركزي لتعليم اللغة الإنجليزية واللغات الأجنبية ‏الأخرى، يعتبر واحدا من المعاهد القومية في مجالات التعليم العالي.‏ أنشئ في عام 1958م كمعهد مركزي لتعليم اللغة الإنجليزية ‏فقط. وقد أدى النجاح الذي حققه المعهد في المجالات التعليمية إلى ‏اتساع دائرة نشاطه ليشمل العديد من اللغات الأخرى مثل ‏الفرنسية، الألمانية والروسية.‏ وفي عام 1973م سمي المعهد باسمه الحالي وتمت إضافة ‏اللغات العربية، الأسبانية واليابانية إلى قائمة اللغات التي ‏يدرسها. ومن المتوقع أن تضاف اللغة الصينية والإيطالية إلى قائمة ‏اللغات التي يدرسها المعهد قريبا


----------



## الطيبات (2 أكتوبر 2009)

قائمة الجامعات الهندية المعتمدة لدى الحكومة الهندية​http://www.geocities.com/indigate/page91.htm 

 قائمة الكليات الهندية - Colleges 
http://www.geocities.com/indigate/page92.htm 

قائمة المعاهد التعليمية [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] الهندية[/FONT] المتخصصة ​​http://www.geocities.com/indigate/page93.htm​​قائمة المعاهد و المراكز التدريبية المعتمدة​​http://www.geocities.com/indigate/page94.htm​​​​بالتوفيق​​


----------

